# English Language Requirement for Spouse Visa?



## nursepercy (Mar 29, 2012)

hi there. im applying inside uk for spouse visa, i just wonder if do i need to have a english language certificate for applying spouse visa? which english test do i need to take? i prefer the easy one and no need to wait for ages to get the certificate. please help.. kind regards percy.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

nursepercy said:


> hi there. im applying inside uk for spouse visa, i just wonder if do i need to have a english language certificate for applying spouse visa? which english test do i need to take? i prefer the easy one and no need to wait for ages to get the certificate. please help.. kind regards percy.


If you are from a majority English speaking country - no.
If you have a degree taught in English - no.
If you are from an EEA country - no.
Otherwisde you have to pass an approved English test at an appropriate level. See http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/applicationforms/new-approved-english-tests.pdf for a list of approved tests and pass level.


----------

